# Attaching CO2 Tubing to New CO2Art Regulator



## Coys (2 Sep 2016)

I'm in the process of setting up my new CO2Art Ultimate Complete system. I have a question regarding  the connection of the CO2 tubing to the regulator, but have found CO2Art almost impossible to contact over the past week or so regarding various issues and have resorted to posting a message here in the hope that someone has a similar regulator and can answer my (hopefully) simple question.

All of the instructions on the CO2Art website show a CO2 tubing connector on the regulator with a chrome nut; the tubing is pushed in an the nut tightened by hand. Simple.

My regulator, however, has a light brown plastic connector with a loose ring at the top (see picture). I've pushed the tubing in, but there doesn't appear to be anything to tighten. Is that all there is to it or am I missing something?


----------



## Julian (2 Sep 2016)

What you've done there is completely correct. That's a 'push on' connector, to get the tube off again you just lift up the top most ring but it can be a little stiff.

I'd advise you to turn your CO2 diffuser around, looks like it's upside down. You want the CO2 tube going in from the top. The way you have it now means that water could go down the tubing. The pressure in the tube will likely stop this from ever happening, but it could damage the regulator.


----------



## Coys (2 Sep 2016)

Cheers; that's good news at least.

Diffuser upside down? Are you sure, as that's the way that CO2Art have it in their instructions?

Surely the other end of the tubing from the filter goes into the top of the bubble counter so any water would never get back to the regulator? So in the worst case water would just get back to the bubble counter, which is full of water anyway. Or am I being really thick today, which is entirely possible? 

(speaking of being thick, how do I change the thread title from addaching to attaching?)


----------



## Coys (2 Sep 2016)

Here's the link to CO2Art's instructions: http://support.co2art.co.uk/article...quarium-co2-system-for-plated-tank-up-to-500l


----------



## cooling (2 Sep 2016)

CO2 tube should be fitted on the top like this  


Yours does look upside down though


----------



## Chrispy (2 Sep 2016)

I have the same system as you.
I don't think it matters which way up you have your atomiser.  To fit mine into the cabinet mine is sort of horizontal to allow the pump/filter tube to go out the back of the cabinet.  It is true that the check valve in the bubble counter will stop any back flow of water but they can fail. I've added a quality one between the bubble counter and the atomiser. The likelihood of them both failing is fairly unlikely.  
Here is a picture of mine:


----------



## Coys (3 Sep 2016)

cooling said:


> CO2 tube should be fitted on the top like this (picture removed).
> Yours does look upside down though



Ah, but that's only because the filter outlet hose on the CO2Art image is bent downward because their filter is above the aquarium; the water and CO2 hoses are both installed with the flow coming from the same direction (as are mine), if you see what I mean. Once their example is set up with the filter under the aquarium it would look exactly the same as mine.


----------

